

Show HN: Dynamic Thresholding Tool - kyptin
http://altometrics.com/2014/09/dynamic-thresholding-tool/

======
siliconc0w
Esty's Kale stack is an opensource way to do this with graphite data.

[http://codeascraft.com/2013/06/11/introducing-
kale/](http://codeascraft.com/2013/06/11/introducing-kale/)
[https://github.com/etsy/skyline](https://github.com/etsy/skyline)
[https://github.com/etsy/oculus](https://github.com/etsy/oculus)

~~~
kyptin
Hey, that's good to know about, thanks!

Oculus looks pretty nifty.

I bet Skyline does a good job helping them keep track of all the system
metrics. But, I think one thing our tool does better is periodic timeseries.
That's the sweet spot of our tool, and it looks like Skyline doesn't have any
special considerations for periodic timeseries (although it looks like their
ensemble of algorithms is extensible).

Anyway, thanks for the link! And I hope you liked our tool!

------
kyptin
You can try the online demo here:
[http://altometrics.com/dynthresh/](http://altometrics.com/dynthresh/)

